# Ways to save money on hedgie supplies



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

So I will be getting a hedgie pretty soon (within a couple months) and I need to know how to save some money on initial supplies. Recurring costs like food shouldn't be a problem, and my parents have agreed to cover vet costs when they come up. I have about $75 saved up right now that can go to my hedgehog's supplies, but how much more I'll be able to get I'm not sure. The cage situation is already figured out, so that won't be included in the $75. Are there ways to cut costs or places online to buy things cheaper than average? I want to make sure I can properly care for my future hedgie, but I don't want to spend a fortune to do so if you know what I mean.

I really appreciate your help, thanks for any advice!


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Things like toilet paper tubes are good toys for hedgehogs and easy to acquire. Unfortunately hedgehogs have heating requirements that are a bit on the pricy side and heating is not something you want to cut costs on. You can get a pretty good CHE set up for about 75 dollars. Hedgehogs need a wheel, a water bottle, food bowl and “hiding place” in their cage. A nice water bottle is about 10 dollars but you can buy a cheap plastic one for less at your local pet store, a hiding place will cost about 5 dollars but you can make one yourself with an empty tissue box. You’ll also need a 12 inch flat bottom wheel which you can find for 20 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> Things like toilet paper tubes are good toys for hedgehogs and easy to acquire. Unfortunately hedgehogs have heating requirements that are a bit on the pricy side and heating is not something you want to cut costs on. You can get a pretty good CHE set up for about 75 dollars. Hedgehogs need a wheel, a water bottle, food bowl and "hiding place" in their cage. A nice water bottle is about 10 dollars but you can buy a cheap plastic one for less at your local pet store, a hiding place will cost about 5 dollars but you can make one yourself with an empty tissue box. You'll also need a 12 inch flat bottom wheel which you can find for 20 dollars on Amazon.


Thank you! Yeah, I don't want to cut things that are super important, but I was able to find 2 CHE bulbs, a dome, a thermometer, and a thermostat on Amazon for about $45, so I would call that a steal. And yes, DIY toys for sure! Although I'll probably pick up some cat balls and matchbox cars from Dollar Tree, after that DIY toys are going to be my go-to. As of now, my Amazon list is about $180 or so, and I have $75 plus another $30 I'll be getting soon, so it's not unreasonable by any means, I just wanted to see if there were any ways I could save some $ here and there, because it will add up. Would it be cheaper to actually make the wheel? I've seen some people do that, but I'm not sure if I should find something to use as the bucket part of the wheel and make one myself or just buy a Carolina Storm.

Thank you again for your advice, I will certainly use some of your tips!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Water bottles are not recommended for hedgehogs. Bowls for water are much better and allow the hedgehog to drink in a normal position and therefore they drink more from a bowl than a bottle.


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

I mean I have no idea how to DIY make a wheel but if you can I mean go for it. It’s very important that it’s 12 inches big with a flat bottom and if materials cost more than 20 dollars just buy one. You got a CHE setup for very cheap, did you get a brooder lamp? Most are not fit to handle a CHE and will probably cause a fire. Another thing is that make sure your CHE actually has a ceramic socket not a plastic one.


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

There is a huge debate on water bottles or water bowls. The reason I’m with water bottles is that hedgies knock over their bowls a lot and make a mess with them. However there have been some occurances where hedges have broken their teeth on the bottles.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had up to 30 hedgehogs at one time and have always used bowls. As long as you use a heavy bowl they don't dump them and don't make a mess. I would rather make sure my hedgehogs were drinking a sufficient amount and were comfortable while drinking than use a bottle.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

Thank you both! I was planning on using a bowl, since 9 times out of 10 they are cheaper, and the debate over whether bottles are suitable alone would push me toward bowls anyway. As for the heating, I don't think I got a brooder lamp, as it wasn't advertised as one, but I can link it below anyway so you can tell me, because I have no clue XD

https://www.amazon.com/8-5-Inch-Ref...TF8&qid=1527445534&sr=8-5&keywords=clamp+lamp


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

It’s not a brooder lamp which is good however it doesn’t have a cermaic socket which is a fire hazard. I’d suggest a zoo med clamp lamp with a ceramic socket


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The lamp you posted is not rated for a CHE and will be a fire hazard. You need a lamp that says right on the box that it can be used for a CHE. Not all lamps with ceramic sockets are safe with a CHE.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

nikki said:


> The lamp you posted is not rated for a CHE and will be a fire hazard. You need a lamp that says right on the box that it can be used for a CHE. Not all lamps with ceramic sockets are safe with a CHE.


Ok, I'll look for a different one


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Rept..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=TFPDBN6RAM7EP5XJC2AN

What about this one?


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

Actually, scratch the link above. Does the mount have to have a dome? I found one suitable for CHEs but it doesn't have a dome, was just wondering if that would be an issue.

https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Rep...02&sr=1-36&keywords=clamp+lamp#productDetails


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

No, I’m pretty sure you can’t use this one. You need a dome to spread the light amongst the cage so it warms equally. Without a dome it doesn’t do that


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

I think that one will work! It has a ceramic socket and in the description it says it can be used with CHE-s


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> I think that one will work! It has a ceramic socket and in the description it says it can be used with CHE-s


Ok, thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Neither of those are appropriate. The first one isn't rated for a CHE and the second one won't direct the heat down into the cage. You need a dome that is rated for CHE's. If you use a fixture without a dome you're going to need two or three to properly spread out the heat. You also need a thermostat to control your fixture.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

nikki said:


> Neither of those are appropriate. The first one isn't rated for a CHE and the second one won't direct the heat down into the cage. You need a dome that is rated for CHE's. If you use a fixture without a dome you're going to need two or three to properly spread out the heat. You also need a thermostat to control your fixture.


Ok... Is there one you recommend? I seem to be having some issues with this XD


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

The one with the dome says it can be used with ceramic heat emitters in the description.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> The one with the dome says it can be used with ceramic heat emitters in the description.


That's what I thought, but maybe not? IDK


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

What thermostat are you using?


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> What thermostat are you using?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I15S6O...olid=3SA9CD9JWO3V1&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
This one ok?


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah looks good!


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

I have a Fluker's 10 clamp lamp with a ceramic socket. It says right on the box "For use with ceramic heat emitters"


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

Ok, I'll look into it.
also I found something that would work I'm proud of myself lol


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Its always a good thing to ask around with stuff like this. Do you know what breeder to get your hedgehog from?


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> Its always a good thing to ask around with stuff like this. Do you know what breeder to get your hedgehog from?


My friend actually rescued a (we're pretty sure) pregnant hedgie, so I agreed to take one when the babies are born.


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Oh wow that's actually really cool I was going to suggest a few breeders but you clearly don't need me to.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is what I see in the product description, I copied and pasted it here.

Product description
Size :8.5"
Now you can set the mood for your pet with Fluker's new clamp lamp with dimmer. Ceramic sockets are rated for incandescent bulbs. All sizes feature safety clamps and easily attach to the rim of all terrariums.Fluker's Clamp Lamp with dimmer switch available in 5.5" and 8.5".

Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see CHE's listed there.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

nikki said:


> This is what I see in the product description, I copied and pasted it here.
> 
> Product description
> Size :8.5"
> ...


Ah, I see. I mistook the ceramic socket as a CHE safe dome. My bad!

I found this one, which mentions CHEs in the description. I think this one will work?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002DHOE...olid=3SA9CD9JWO3V1&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That one will work perfectly. I would suggest getting the 10 inch dome as it will help spread the heat out more and will keep the cage at a more even temperature.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

nikki said:


> That one will work perfectly. I would suggest getting the 10 inch dome as it will help spread the heat out more and will keep the cage at a more even temperature.


Ok, I'll definitely try to save up the extra to do that. Thank you!


----------



## GrumpySpikedKittens (May 30, 2018)

You can usually use very basic stuff for hedgehog toys, cat toys, cardboard tubes, etc. If you can sew you can make a snuggle snack or a hide with some fleece.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

GrumpySpikedKittens said:


> You can usually use very basic stuff for hedgehog toys, cat toys, cardboard tubes, etc. If you can sew you can make a snuggle snack or a hide with some fleece.


Thank you! Yes, I am planning to make a few DIY toys from things like tp tubes, but other than that I'm heading over to Dollar Tree for things like jingle balls and matchbox cars. And yeah, sewing some snuggle sacks and a bonding pouch will be super useful. At Joann's there are usually 60% off sales/coupons for fabric, so I'll be picking up enough for a few cage liners and some extra for snuggle sacks and other things  Will probably pick up some thick canvassy ribbon and some clasps so I can turn one of the snuggle sacks into a bonding pouch, since for me that will be super useful! Thank you for the advice, I'll certainly use it!!!


----------



## GrumpySpikedKittens (May 30, 2018)

No problem! Sewing stuff for my hedgehog instead of buying it certainly cut costs!


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

Make sure of no loose stitches, nothing its foot can get caught in. And it MUST be fleece


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

HedgieLover53 said:


> Make sure of no loose stitches, nothing its foot can get caught in. And it MUST be fleece


Yep! I actually found a pattern for a snuggle sack with hidden stitches, so I will be using that one for both snuggle sacks and a bonding pouch


----------

